# Hitachi Problem



## TXMichelle (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry I don't have the model number right now, but will post it later if necessary.

We bought this TV in 2006 and it's a rear projection. First thing the light engine went out or was bad.

Current problem is very frustrating and our Circuit City Tech seems unable to fix the problem.

About 6 months ago, every time you turn the TV on, it has a purple haze to the whole screen. Tech came out....wiggled the HDMI cable and it was fixed.

Next day, same problem. Every time we have the TV turned off for a period of time, you have to unplug and replug the HDMI cable.

He has updated the software and replaced and huge part that cosisted of a circuit board and all sorts of other components.....we replaced the HDMI cable and switched out the Verizon FIOS DVR. 

Problem is still there.

Any ideas??

Thanks.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all, welcome to TSF. We're glad you found the best place on the web...:wave:

If its under warranty from the factory - call Hitachi directly. 

If you're on the CC extended warranty - look to see if there's a lemon clause in the policy. Then keep calling them back until you can employ that clause. Make sure to get a copy of each service order. It won't get your TV fixed but it might get you a new one.


----------

